# White Tree Frog constantly brown..?



## Loz2212 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all,

I have 2 white tree frogs and am getting concerned about one of them. He is constantly brown while the other is a lovely shade of green. He appears to be eating fine and comes out at night. I know this is often known to be a temp/humidity issue but that wouldn't answer for the other one looking fine. Why could this be? 

Thanks.


----------



## KaiMillward (Aug 21, 2012)

Is he eating correctly? If so I don't think you have much to worry about. White's tree frogs can change colour as much as they want, for many different reasons such as; humidity levels, temp, mood, stress levels etc.

I would check on the behaviour of your two frogs as it can be linked to stress, but other than that I doubt there is much to be concerned about.
Hope I helped a little!

Kai


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

I dont own or know to much about white tree frogs, but i remember reading their colour can depend on mood, and also their enclosure,
If you have alot of wood (brown coloured things) in their setup, they'll stay a brownish colour, but if you have lots of greenery (plants ect) then they'll become more green coloured.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Without seeing and knowing any real background on the frog I would say that your little guy is absolutely normal. More often than not Whites become 'chocolate' even when starting out life as leaf green.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, how high is your humidity?


----------



## Loz2212 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

The humidity is fine it's sat at 70. He has been like that since I got him 3 weeks ago but I read up they need time to settle in so I didn't think it was a problem. All else seems well its just the colour so I can only imagine he's ok.

THanks.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Whats your setup like?
do you have alot of dark colours in there?
if you look online at lots of pictures, you'll notice if there is lots of greenery then they normally have a greener colouring.


----------



## sy1 (Aug 9, 2012)

if its of any help, ours are in an enclosure that is mostly white with a number of plants, but the bit they sit on is white and some of them are green and some brown and some more of a purpleish/olive brown colour so not sure if environment is a contributing factor or not, id say not.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

sy1 said:


> if its of any help, ours are in an enclosure that is mostly white with a number of plants, but the bit they sit on is white and some of them are green and some brown and some more of a purpleish/olive brown colour so not sure if environment is a contributing factor or not, id say not.


Like i said, i dont own any white tree frogs, and dont know to much about them, but from reading online, loads and loads of people say once they have put more greenery into the setup, their colours changed.


----------



## lungz (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. I've had 2 males and a female for a few years and the female is pretty much always olive / brown while the males are mainly green. I have a vague memory that there may be a slight colour difference depending on Australian vs Indian whites but don't have my book to hand so can't check. As long as there's no other signs of issues I wouldn't worry about the colour alone.


----------

